# Lay down or Lie down?



## Gary O' (Dec 17, 2020)

I always use* lay *whenever it involves the prone position.
Not sure how right that is.
It just feels right to me

I may've been influenced by the song *Lay Lady Lay*
Or, *now I lay me down to sleep*
Or chikins....laying eggs

Or even golf, the big no no;* Improving one's lie* (heh, a little play on words)

Little help here (not that I'll change, but would like to know)


----------



## win231 (Dec 17, 2020)

I've always heard "Lie."  I don't often hear "Lay."
Don't most men use "Lie" when they say to a woman:  "Lie down; I want to talk to you."


----------



## Gaer (Dec 17, 2020)

Isn't it, if an object, "lay": and if a body, "lie"?  Anyway, That's how I always thought it to be.
"Lay me down to sleep"? Pure poetic licence.  The "soul" of the poet is "laying" his body down as if it were a "thing".

i should add: IMO.


----------



## win231 (Dec 17, 2020)

One of my favorite Crosby & Nash songs is called "Lay me Down."


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 17, 2020)

You have it right, Gaer.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 17, 2020)

Why don't you lie down on the couch for a while?
The doctor asked him to lie down on his stomach.
We all lay down on the floor.
The animals lay down on the hay.
I'm so tired - I need to lie down.


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 17, 2020)

Might as well go to the dictionary...

https://www.merriam-webster.com/words-at-play/how-to-use-lay-and-lie

Tony


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 17, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Why don't you lie down on the couch for a while?
> The doctor asked him to lie down on his stomach.
> We all lay down on the floor.
> The animals lay down on the hay.
> I'm so tired - I need to lie down.



Ding Ding Ding....WE have a winner!!!!!!!!!!



I'm a little slow with academia. Did I spell that right? Spell check says yes. Anywho I was thinking like is it:

1. Mice or mices

2. Moose or mooses or meece

3. Now I lay me down to sleep or now I lie me down to sleep.

I know, don't say it.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## FastTrax (Dec 17, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> Might as well go to the dictionary...
> 
> https://www.merriam-webster.com/words-at-play/how-to-use-lay-and-lie
> 
> Tony



Tony come on, that's not fair..


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 17, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Tony come on, that's not fair..
> 
> View attachment 139943


Yeah, but there is one in every class, and here...it is me.  Nyuh Nyuh Nyuh!   

Tony


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 17, 2020)

"Crash" and or "Dive" are what I relate to.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 17, 2020)

I used to be a member of the spelling/grammar/punctuation police, but I'm mostly retired and don't do consulting.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2020)

I cannot handle it.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 17, 2020)

Lie or lay?  Some disastrously unhelpful guidance (link)​


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 17, 2020)

Prior to COVID-19, I taught English as a second language (ESL) to relatively new immigrant folks (yes, they are American citizens) at the public library through the county program.  Hopefully, this program will continue once we are able to interact in person again.  Doing this gives me a whole new perspective on how difficult the English language is compared to say, Spanish (not that other languages are particularly easy either).  To many words have too many different meanings and contexts in which to understand them.

Tony


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 17, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> To many words have too many different meanings and contexts in which to understand them.


'Tis a bastard language for sure, what with a bit of Latin, German, Teutonic, and a few others thrown in
Some grammarians call it a rich language

And it evolves like crazy

My English prof, so structured, is rolling in her grave


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 17, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> 'Tis a bastard language for sure, what with a bit of Latin, German, Teutonic, and a few others thrown in
> Some grammarians call it a rich language
> 
> And it evolves like crazy
> ...


So I'm like totally confused, maaaannn.   

That is the problem - we borrow from so many languages.  Flexibility is fine for those of us who are already fluent, but not for those trying to play "catch up".

Tony


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 17, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> That is the problem - we borrow from so many languages. Flexibility is fine for those of us who are already fluent, but not for those trying to play "catch up".


Got that sooooo right
My friends south of the border would get really confused

But

Once they learn to cuss in English......everything, nouns/verbs and of course adjectives, becomes a cuss word
_'I took this effing sh-t and put it in the GD effing sh-t, then the son of a effing beech blew the eff up'_


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 18, 2020)

If I remember correctly....my school teacher taught us that hens LAY eggs, not LIE eggs...we lie down, not lay down.


----------



## Lee (Dec 18, 2020)

Conway Twitty sang "Love To Lay You Down" ..... but is it sang or sung???


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 18, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> My English prof, so structured, is rolling in her grave


Actually, she is lying.........


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 18, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> Actually, she is lying.......


Now* THAT'S* funny


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 19, 2020)

Sort of off the subject, but what's the correct plural of "mouse," as in computer mouse?  Computer "mice" sounds stupid, but so does computer "mouses."


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 19, 2020)

Somewhere along the line I got confused and just use either one now.  Not saying I'm wrong or right just that's how I do it now.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 19, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Somewhere along the line I got confused and just use either one now. Not saying I'm wrong or right just that's how I do it now.



Strict grammarians tend to *lay* down the law

However

Bottom line

it boils down to communication



Pretty sure, if I say *'I'm gonna lie in the tub in the meadow'*, or *'I'm gonna lay in the tub in the meadow'*, folk's 'll know what I'm sayin'

Now, where was I....

Ah, yeah


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 20, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Strict grammarians tend to *lay* down the law
> 
> However
> 
> ...


So true, now I'm going to leigh down awhile.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 20, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Strict grammarians tend to *lay* down the law
> 
> However
> 
> ...



Gary O' U R totally badass so chuck that blue scented body wash and get this:



Gotta maintain that badass image, lolol.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 20, 2020)

Lay, Lie..whatever feels right for you - GO FOR IT!!!!  We've all earned it


----------



## twinkles (Dec 20, 2020)

Lay  it on the table
 why do husbands Lie


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 20, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Gary O' U R totally badass so chuck that blue scented body wash and get this:


Heh, at the cabin (very near *Crater Lake*), I scrubbed to get the pumice *off

*


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 20, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Heh, at the cabin (very near *Crater Lake*), I scrubbed to get the pumice *off
> 
> View attachment 140678*



LOLOLOL!!!! I remember that sandpaper grit. Merry Xmas old buddy.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 20, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Merry Xmas old buddy



Back atcha, pard


----------

